# Hangar Sortie Series Lives On



## aerofotografik (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since I've last posted. Been very busy growing the aerial fine/art photography business since going it full time in March. 

I've some exciting shoots that were done and coming up. Shot already HS#7(Lil' Margaret-Autographed by Clyde B. East, the autograph will appear next to his service photo), Re-shot HS#1(P-47 Thunderbolt-Dave Schilling's Hairless Joe, this will replace the non see through version).

Shooting next week: HS#8(P-51B "Old Crow"-Autographed by C.E. Bud Anderson, owed by Jack Roush). Cockpit shoots in Canada of FG-1-D Spitfire-extremely authentic cockpits, these will be added to the large poster series I have posted before.

In the works: Tentative HS#9: Tuskegee Ace "Buddy" Lee Archer's P-51C "Ina The Macon Belle"

Evangilder, did you ever get in touch with Warbird Digest magazine? Wurger, v2, you guys still around?

Regards to all,
Chris
Aero-Fotografik


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome back Chris,

Nice to read you here again. How is it going mate? As you can see the Polish team is stiil here.I and V2 are fine.

Glad to see your excellent work aswell.


----------



## v2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello Chris! Nice to see you again!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

NIce to see you


----------



## <simon> (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Chris, welcome back!

Wow, what a job!

Would love to see that P-47 you mentioned before if you can be bothered posting it


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome back mate!

Looking forward to seeing your work...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

Another Chris? Great looking stuff!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome back mate! I'd love to have to own a Old Crow of yours! 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Chris, don't be such a stranger. We all like photo's!!!!! Hang around a bit more!!!!!


----------



## aerofotografik (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks All. 
Old Crow shoot is set for Sept 19. Vintage Wings of Canada in Gatineau rescheduled due to open house air show which will make planes unavailable for dedicated detail shoot. I would love to see the show, but have to come back with images. For anyone in the area and can make it to Gatineau for their open house event, I would recommend it. They are rolling out their F-86 Sabre which was recently completed. Battle of Britain demonstration flight. Sounds like a good one. 
-Chris


----------



## aerofotografik (Sep 15, 2008)

Simon,

HS#1/P-47 Thunderbolt redo has to be processed yet. Will post when completed. Hours of work lie ahead. If you care to see the 1st one check the aero-fotografik web site. It's a good engine detail shot but otherwise not too exciting. The remake however will be much more interesting.

Roush's B model Mustang "Old Crow" takes precedence right now due to Bud Anderson being ready to sign canvas prints as soon as images are complete.

-Chris


----------

